# Tampa reptile show 2008



## acerbity (Oct 2, 2008)

I drove about an hour and a half to this expo, but it was pretty fun! These aren't all the pictures, but some good ones!

Horny lizard







Alligator Snapping Turtle (This one was fierce... notice the pink "lure" of his tongue, looks like a worm)






Matamata turtle






Albino Alligator - Guy said they go for $18,000... he even tried to charge me for the picture.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2008)

Sad really. Some of those animals will go to people who cannot properly care for them. Ally snappers require a lot of work.


----------



## acerbity (Oct 2, 2008)

River toads (or frogs?) very flat and odd shaped, like the Matamata






Pacman frogs






Albino Pacman frogs






Sulcatas (sp?)






Some hilarious toads, I thought they had such personality!






Gargoyle Gecko (Rhodylactus sp)


----------



## acerbity (Oct 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> Sad really. Some of those animals will go to people who cannot properly care for them. Ally snappers require a lot of work.


The ally snapper was for show, not for sale, a lot of the exotic ones were just to show off, like the albino alligator as well. Their owners seemed to care for them like their own babies.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2008)

acerbity said:


> The ally snapper was for show, not for sale, a lot of the exotic ones were just to show off, like the albino alligator as well. Their owners seemed to care for them like their own babies.


I have seen tubs of baby ally snappers for sale. Most people don't research reptiles before buying them and don't realize something like that can get very big. I also enjoy reptile shows. They have one here yearly but they can't sell turtles in NC which are my fav.


----------



## acerbity (Oct 2, 2008)

There is yet another one here in Orlando on the 12th I'll be going to. I'll be sure to take pictures of more turtles for you this time around


----------

